

HTML/CSS/DOM book recommendations? - DaveS123

Hello.  I'm beginning to look into web design/programming and am looking for recommendations of good books that introduce the client side of the web (i.e. HTML/CSS/DOM).  I've been playing around with the Django framework but I feel like I need some exposure to basic layout design to further my work.<p>Thanks,<p>David
======
aaco
For introduction to HTML, CSS, JavaScript, HTML DOM, I recommend you visiting
the site <http://www.w3schools.com/> .

Respectively, you might want to read: Learn HTML, Learn CSS, Learn JavaScript
and Learn HTML DOM.

For reference, when I want to remember or search for some specific tag, I'm
used to go to <http://htmlhelp.com/reference/html40/> .

And I highly recommend you, when you're a little advanced in your learning, to
periodically access Web Devout: <http://www.webdevout.net/> . There you can
find tables containing browser compatibility elements for HTML, CSS,
JavaScript, DOM, articles, really interesting stuff.

Another awesome website I'm used to access, mostly for JavaScript
clarifications and techniques: <http://www.quirksmode.org/>

I think these resources are 95% what I use when I need to figure out something
regarding HTML/CSS/JavaScript/DOM and browsers compatibility.

------
DaveS123
Thanks aaco. These resources should definitely get me started. Much
appreciated!

------
hbien
I've always been a fan of the Friends of Ed books.

